# The Sidney Cotton Story



## Kingscoy (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi,
I have in my book collection the book; Aviator Extraordinary; The Sidney Cotton Story. Only without dust jacket. Could anyone help me with a high res photo of front and back of this DJ? The internet does have some pics but all low resolution photo's.

Any help is appreciated very much!

Thanks,

Sander


----------



## vicmros (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a copy of this book with a dust cover in good condition. Are you still looking for a copy of this dust cover??? Vic Mroszczak


----------

